# Help the pets



## Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

After hearing about all the pets in need after the hurricane I found this link: https://secure.hsus.org/01/disaster_relief_fund_2005? I donated some money for them.


----------



## Ian (Sep 2, 2005)

oh god, what a great cause. Will send some money tonight..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Ian.


----------

